# New Website--Michigan Counties ORV Laws



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Since I was unable to find someone to host (and allow me access to update) this information.......I purchased a domain name and am paying to host it.

The old site (on the ashleysportsmansclub.com domain) was abandoned by our club for financial reasons.

The URL for the new site is *orvmichiganroads.com*....click on the link below.

*Current Michigan County ORV Information*​

Let me know what you think, and please pm or e-mail me with any errors or updated information. It's tough to keep up with the rapidly evolving and changing county, township, and city ordinances.

The site has many links to additional ORV information for Michigan as well.

Please consider making a donation of $1 or less so I can keep this site up and running.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Due to the time and cost of keeping the website up to date, I'm gonna let it expire on Nov 1.

I'm retired, so I have lots of time, but I cannot justify the cost to keep this site up and running. It's overwhelming for 1 peerson to catch law changes and new laws and update the site.

Since the passage of HB 4922, the whole state is now open to local ORV ordinances. There is no way I will be able to keep up.

In a few weeks, I'll be starting a thread (which I'll ask Steve to sticky) with links to anything about ORV use in Michigan.

Steve


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your efforts


----------

